# Shop Talk...



## Hilltop Raceway

Someone mentioned hood scoops  ... Just some of the stuff the boys are working on...
Looks like somebody's been kicking the Pepsi machine, must have been a customer... RM


----------



## SuperDave321

Everything looks good here. Only see one car lacking... Maybe a NASA style in her future? How can a car breath without a scoop anyway?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks SD !!! They can't all have scoops or can they???  That one car you see, it's an electric car...  RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Been working on the AFX Camaro, did some priming and block sanding where we filled in the factory hood scoops before welding on the GlasTech scoop. Also removed the side window net...just takes time...RM


----------



## vickers83

Nice tomy camaro RM! Red primer, Maybe torch red paint going on that bad boy?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

May have to go with a red...Tried a medium blue, just wasn't feeling it...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

the white car looks very interesting to me .


----------



## steve1138

Hey Hilltop, Where ya getting those cool scoops from?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I resin cast those S1138...
60J... that a 52 Chevy resin body for a Tyco chassis from superjets...RM


----------



## Rick Voegelin

I always thought this body had potential as a drag race car. Looking forward to further reports!

Rick V.


----------



## 60chevyjim

the blue and purple 60's chevy truck looks good .
you have any more pictures of it ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just about finished with it 60J...hope to have it out in a couple of days... The boys keep loosing parts, doh!!!
And as for that Camaro V83, stuck with the blue, maybe red on the next one...I added so many stickers, ya can't really see the color anyways... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still working on the Chevy 60J, but here's a quick pic for ya's. Trying to get a wheelie bar setup, just about finished...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

Randy that looks great !! 
im building a real 65 chevy pickup for a customer now..
I just put a thumper cam in it and put the engine back In 
after painting the engine , the firewall and the front of the chassis


----------



## Super Coupe

Beautiful pick'em up. 
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Three Window Coupe*

RM, oh the Hell with the pickup truck, that '33-'34 Ford Three window coupe on the Lift, is one of the Coolest Rods I've ever seen come from your shop, at least IMHO  Need more Pix- PLEASE !


Hilltop Raceway said:


> Still working on the Chevy 60J, but here's a quick pic for ya's. Trying to get a wheelie bar setup, just about finished...RM


----------



## XracerHO

That's one Great looking Slammed Chevy Pickup! :thumbsup: So you put the nicely wired Hemi engine on the shop floor into the pickup!    ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Check back at the shop R3...
Wow, The Meyers Bros. have been around for a while...my first shop pic...










And still going...



We ended up with a shortbar setup for the rear, just worked out better...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Check back at the shop R3...
> Wow, The Meyers Bros. have been around for a while...my first shop pic...


RM- Awesome Man ! :thumbsup: I really dig that Austin -Wow 

Those are Beautiful Builds sir :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

Ralph I looked at every page of randys cool slot cars on nitro slots.
he has been building dozens and dozens of cool cars for a lot of years !!!

Randy can I get the cowl hood from the chevy pickup to fit a full size one , lol.
the chevy pickup looks great !! as do all the cars you build ....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys for the good words...
Finished up the Camaro, stayed with the blue, thought I'd give it a chance instead of stripping it. Maybe the next one can be red, might have a little more pasaazzzzz. 



Cut out the side net, left the rear straps as the back glass has indentions. Went with some AW four gear wheels/tires...



Hope we brought some new life to a forgotten warrior...RM


----------



## alpink

the Camaro is classic
it's OUTTA HERE!


----------



## oneredz

The blue really makes the decals stand out!


Where are you getting the chrome rims? Off a chassis or can they be had separately from somewhere?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
orz...I borrowed the wheels from an AW chassis. Need to buy a chassis with no wheeels???  RM
P.S. I think AW needs to sell a chrome wheel kit myself...ya listening AW???


----------



## oneredz

Hilltop Raceway said:


> ... I think AW needs to sell a chrome wheel kit myself...ya listening AW???


 

I could use about 10 pairs each of front AND rear chromies.

I have 2 4gear drag cars that i got as gifts for Christmas last year. BOTH came complete with VERY sloppy rivets on the crown gear. Contacted AW and they said ... oh well. I wanted to keep them original and get the chassis swapped/replaced, but since i will have to drill out the rivets ON BRAND NEW CHASSIS! to make them run even decently, i could scavenge the rims from those. That would give me 2 sets at least.


----------



## XracerHO

Great Camaro!! :thumbsup: Like the rims & tires too! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one the boys are gonna get started on. We've got another one of these about finished up. The flames had to go, that's some prime realestate for my sponsors...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And another rolled into the shop today, well, almost rolled. Was afraid to pull the wheels, so we just cut the axle. Seemed to have a small wobble anyways, but I think we can salvage em. This one is yellow!!! About ready to send it off to the strippers...Stay tuned...RM


----------



## RiderZ

Avoiding post #16? That is a hot looking 32'.HT all your cars are sweet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks RZ...
Got the vega back from the strippers. Gotta thank the guys over at Scalecoat ll for the quick turn around... Now it's time to do some body prep...Sometimes you will have some stains, they don't always come clean, but at least you can get most of the factory paint off. If you don't, most likely it will show through on your new paint job...RM


----------



## alpink

hey, it IS yellow!

LOL


----------



## 60chevyjim

RiderZ said:


> Avoiding post #16? That is a hot looking 32'.HT all your cars are sweet!


hey rider the 32 you speak of is a 34 ford


----------



## RiderZ

Fair enough Jim.Your probably right.The fact is HT still sidestepped Ralph's question in post #16! LOL!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My apologies RZ...thought you might had seen it on the other thread...I'll try to get a track side shot...RM


----------



## alpink

*Why?*

... are we calling someone out in someone else's name?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pics for R3 & RZ, or anybody else that likes street rods......RM


----------



## alpink

" How sweet it IS! "


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

another DROOL worthy ride......


----------



## sethndaddy

if you look close on the third picture you can see the faint shadow of Ralph 3 lurking around with stickum all over his fingers, lol


----------



## WesJY

hey randy - sweet hot rod!!! is that body sitting on tyco chassis? 

Wes


----------



## RiderZ

That's a beauty HT.Love the color combo.Those chrome bullets set it off nicely.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Hot Rod!! :thumbsup: The Vega looks great in yellow & can't wait to see red Grand National. ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

Black Oxxpurple said:


> another DROOL worthy ride......


MADE Me sit-up & take NOTICE !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
RRR's new Maverick kit has some cool chrome rear bars. You'll need to do the detailing... Guess I need a chute now, it's always something...RM


----------



## vickers83

Nice hot rod RM! Whats that peeking out on the left side of the pic?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks...
Just some more projects the boys are working on... a Tyco Buick and a Prostock Firebird......Should be done in a few days or so...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Woo-hoo!!!!!

Buick baby!!!!!! 

:dude:


----------



## plymouth71

Being a Mopar Nut...Can't wait to see whats in store for the Charger !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Almost forgot about the Charger...gonna do a mild street version, just a color coat... Hired a new guy, gonna let him practice on the Dodge... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a few projects the boys have going...
A Tyco Nascar type truck, gonna put it on the dragstrip... you can see we cut the side window net out...
A resin 55 Chevy Gasser...
Another AFX Vega Gasser...
and an AW Grand AM... We shook the rattle cans up for this one...the paint seems to blend better while the paint is wet... An airbrush stillworks better, but the can is quicker, less mess... Added some chrome foil for the side headers. I believe we are going with a fuel injection set up. We like to cut out holes for the engine instead of glueing the engine to the hood, seems to give a little more depth. Now to find a sponsor...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking Grand Am , and the other projects you have there. How about French's mustard for the Grand Am? 
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

French's would probably work on the color, not sure I can get a deal worked out in time...

New guy finished up the Charger, kinda like it...Decided to take it off the track, put her back on the street. We removed the side pipes, window net, black hood, added some gold graphics...
Probably should have removed the window bracing, maybe next time...
Even though I'm a Bowtie man, this Ol' Charger looks pretty nasty...RM


----------



## alpink

those gold graphics are perfect on that body!


----------



## vaBcHRog

Very Nice


----------



## Greg W

Great colors, they go good with the season, awesome job give the new guy a raise.


----------



## vickers83

Awesome build RM. The boys outdid themselves on the Charger! They picked the perfect color too! Just so it doesn`t get kicked in the corner because its not a GM, Send it here, you`ve got the address! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Charger looks killer!!! I'd love to see one done up in Plum Crazy... Got another body kickin' around? lol


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Charger - like the stance & it would make a good power touring car! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Stickin' Stickers*

Thanks guys!!!
GW - shop operates on a tight budget...
V83 - You still in live in Alaska, right???
Sltman...purple might work on one, got a dark blue in the shop now...
Now for the Tyco drag truck we stripped and dipped in red...Decided we didn't need no stinkin' stickers on this bad boy...
If you notice, we opened up the hood scoop for a little depth. And actually we did use some stickers for the windows and running boards, a bit of chrome foil up front, and pull cord out back...
Black roll bars might have worked too??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

One Hot RED drag truck!! ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

That charger sticking around or going up on the block????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

plymouth71 said:


> That charger sticking around or going up on the block????


Sorry, already sold... thanks for asking...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another back on the street...
The boys had already decided on a blue build, although purple would have worked with these graphics...maybe next time...We also removed the driver net/side exhaust headers, blacked the glass in, added some chrome wheels...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Wowzers, she is Beautiful!


----------



## alpink

class act


----------



## RjAFX

That's a keeper......


Which one......Both of the Chargers are keepers.


----------



## Super Coupe

The boys did a nice job on that Charger. I would keep an eye on them, looks like they got a dish network for Christmas set up in their tool box. lol.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, they spend too much time watching Street Outlaws, Bitchn' Rides, and a few other shows... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Leave it to the crew to take a crappy body and turn it into a gem!!!!


----------



## vickers83

WOW! That blue Charger looks awesome RM. Looks better as a street car imho! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And for those that like red...



Hopefully I can get out of this Dodge rut...RM


----------



## alpink

twins!


----------



## Super Coupe

They look GREAT!!!
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Like all your Dodge Chargers!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

???


???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As Al said, "twins", well amost...
I like the injected so much, had to have one with a blower...RM


----------



## alpink

fraternal twins
LOL
nice pair


----------



## XracerHO

Double Vision, nice pair of Gran Am's! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad Ass Muscle!!!!


Pontiac Style! ???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got a chance to work on one of the new RRR Maverick's...
Quality parts on this one make it easy to build...
We decided to inject this one, added some black on the bottom with black mirrors for some contrast, just to break it up...Vincents wheels on an AW chassis...
The hardest part about this kit, is keeping up with the dang mirrors!!! If you decide to paint yours, try some double sided tape on a popsickle stick. Stick the base to the tape and spray, then get out your tweezers and don't let go!!! Use a toothpick and dab on some silver for the glass...RM


----------



## hojoe

WOW! really, really nice job. 
hojoe


----------



## vaBcHRog

RRR Maverick Kit is a winner especially for all the choices you get. Not sure how I'm going to paint mine but I do like the different size Vincent Wheels


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow. Maverick never looked so good ???


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice Maverick, great color scheme! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Remember the blue Tyco round tracker we were working on???



Got her finsihed up for the strip...


----------



## alpink

and .....
the hits!!!! 
they just keep on commin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Fabulous Builds RM :thumbsup: I love the Grand-Am F/C's and the Maverick is Awesome ! Oh, and btw, I love that you now are showing exterior shots of your Shop, very cool, and nice details outside too :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, the Snap On Racing truck! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The exterior shop entrance with interior lights very cool background. The Ford Panel Delivery is a nice teaser! ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Ah...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys... I still have the old shop, with the racing season just around the corner, we've been using the track shop when testing...
We finished up the Ford Delivery...I thought I was over the yellow, but this new blend/fade the boys have been doing, it's killing me, I like it too much... Again light yellow with a Grabber orange fade on the bottom... We kept the factory yellow tint glass, went with some Vincent's and smooth rubber for a nicer ride... 



Seems a little odd, the boys working on Nick's body shop...what's up with that??? 



Maybe some Grabber Green???


----------



## Gear Head

In reference to post #85: You do some killer fade jobs with paint! I'm impressed.


----------



## XracerHO

Very Nice Ford Delivery for Nick" shop! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

another sweet fade
more!
more!
we want more!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow .I need to borrow that to pick up some parts pal!!!

Awesome delivery wagon


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Aurora vs. Auto World... The AW is a hair bigger in places, I never realized that. The Aurora has a better grill, sets in closer, the headlights don't stick out as far...both need the rear glass painted...
I did roll/fill the front pan just for a custom look...
At least they both come in yellow... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Some bad looking Ford parts picker uppers!!!

I likey!!!


----------



## Frank Broughton

amazing work! love these garages too!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You've got to be close to the bottom of that 55 gallon drum of yellow! :lol: 

Sharp looking Fords RM! Love the fade!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No worries on the yellow Sltman, got a good supply...the orange did get me a little nervous... Wish you could see this color fade in person, hard to show it in a pic... Well, I guess you could for a price... RM


----------



## alpink

" The Price Is Right "


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the good words...
And on a side note...the boys have been working on old Camaro body...
Here's a test shot...RM


----------



## alpink

approved!
LOL


----------



## marzzz23

Nice!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hmm .A camaro you say?

Ok pal ?


----------



## rodstrguy

IT'S not yellow... must be a test shot!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys!!!
Anybody know where I can find some 20's/22's??? Need some bigger tires too!!!...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

Wasn't there some 440 X2 that had very large wheels. I have one somewhere.


----------



## 60chevyjim

here is an idea . search ebay for - hot wheels real riders 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-WHEELS-...105282?hash=item23628a9782:g:hmIAAOSwFNZWuCrN


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

vaBcHRog said:


> Wasn't there some 440 X2 that had very large wheels. I have one somewhere.


Most of, if not all of, the *Cars* vehicles have larger than normal wheels,
if I recall correctly...
.


----------



## rodstrguy

That pick up has a lot of potential...


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the P/U & making it a regular cab! The orginal Aurora dragster rear tires are larger & so are the transport tracter front tires bigger for same rims shown, just a suggestion! That's a very nice delivery fade in the background! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the suggestions guys!!! Your' right about the larger Tyco wheels Roger, forgot about those... Will probably go with the standard 4 gear wheel on the first build, then do some experimenting...RM


----------



## Greg W

With all that talent at Hilltop, maybe the boys need to get a mini lathe and turn out some crazy wheels.


----------



## 60chevyjim

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys!!! Your' right about the larger Tyco wheels Roger, forgot about those... Will probably go with the standard 4 gear wheel on the first build, then do some experimenting...RM


if you lower the body it will look a lot better too .
you can narrow a set of 4gear rear wheels for the front like Bill said.
the jada & dubs diecast have really some nice large rims with rubber tires.
I think if you re drilled the center hole with a drill press they wouldn't wobble as much as if you are drilling them freehand .

I think them big tyco charger rims look a lot like the rims on the orange truck.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

right again 60J... those Tyco wheels do favor the Hot Wheels pattern...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Decided to stay mostly stock with this one...
Did go with some O-78's on the front and a hair taller PVT's on the rear...
Used an old CD case for the bed cover which should drop on down with a little more adjusting...also kept the blue tint factory glass...
Maybe we can venture out on the next one...RM


----------



## rodstrguy

I have to ask... is that a plastic body Hot Wheel you chopped up? Did you make a resin copy and steel the glass from the Hot Wheel?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Was a diecast Hot Wheels body, cut into on the extension area, welded it back. The grey body above was after I put it back together...a lot of primer and block sanding. Yes, I made a couple of resin bodies and yes, the HW's glass fits. The red HW truck has clear glass, the blue truck out right now, has blue tint, the Kmart truck has a dark blue tint... I can check the stock room if interested, send me a PM... RM
P.S. To cut down on the back and forth mail, I've hired some new employees:
Alex Hamilton is over the stock room...
Ben Franklin is head of shipping department...
Here's a pic of how it came out... I'll try to get one in the for sale section...


----------



## XracerHO

Alot of work wenting into producing a very nice modern Chevy P/U! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> Anybody know where I can find some 20's/22's??? Need some bigger tires too!!!...RM




Randy check out http://www.ebay.com/itm/361453656192?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

click to go to his other items , then search ........ wheels tires .. he has some cool ones


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not sure who came up with the Carffiti Mustangs, if you like graffiti I guess it's OK???
Revised edition...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Your Revised Edition is a *GREAT IMPROVEMENT*!! Fantastic paint scheme! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another Carfitti makeover...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Another * Great *Carfitti makeover:* CUDA!* :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Skinning a cat...woman....
The boys decided to put a blower on this stripped AW body. We marked our hood, drilled some corner holes for reference...will take a grinder and connect the dots, then do some some fine sanding. I like to sink the blower/engine down into the body as opposed to just gluing it on top, gives it a little more realistic look, IMO. That's just me as opinions will vary...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got the hole cut out...after paint the boys will glue in a bottom plate for the engine to sit on...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Keep doing those Carfitti makeovers & just love the detailing! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No monkeying around here, finished up the shaved Cat...
As you can see, by cutting a hole and dropping the engine down into the hood, just adds a little realism, IMO...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Agree with dropping the engine & you gave the car a little Gas Monkey treatment! They should be watching Hilltop Garage! Good build & great decal reproduction. :thumbsup: PS: The Hi PO wagon in the background looks Great too! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got the HI-PO Nova finished up...RM


----------



## alpink

like that slammed look.
classy


----------



## XracerHO

Classy Sporty Little Nova Wagon! Was the body molded from a diecast or build up from the AW Nova? Can't remember! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cast from a Hot Wheels, had to cut it into to shorten it...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Excellent work on creating the small Delivery, you always amaze! Keep doing what your doing. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ain't no whiskers on this monkey!!!
Made a gray fade by mixing some black into a cup of white to create a gray color... Was gonna use some black on the very bottom, but thought it might hide the bottom of the decals...RM


----------



## Acki

This is very cool! I´d like to know what the owner looks like. Next time he comes to your shop, you should definitely take a picture. Like the of the ground effect with the fading black or grey at the bottom! Acki


----------



## XracerHO

Your getting to be an expert at the FADE! Red Vega is next. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A couple of project cars...
Dash Henry J, lowered a bit...



An AFX Vette with a few sponsors added...Will see out it works out...RM



And did I mention this 33 Delivery??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Also working on one of the AW four gear Camaros... We've added a rear spoiler and front air dam made from plastic gift cards... We also lowered it down a bit by using an AFX chassis and mounting posts... Replacing the chrome blower with a hood scoop...RM


----------



## alpink

did the guys forget to put up the Christmas Tree?
love that Camaro


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Al!!! Almost forgot, the boys have been too busy...
This old Vega splattered with some green and black with red glass, kinda fits right in, IMO... Happy Holidays folks!!! RM and the Boys


----------



## alpink

Merry Christmas


----------



## Acki

Merry Christmas!

Once again, your build found some attention on the internet "Powered By Mopar: A Radical HenryJ" :grin2::smile2:


Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Acki, you will probably find a bunch of the Henry J drag car pics... It was a pretty famous/common car for the dragstrip... Most used it as a Gasser back in the day...RM


----------



## Acki

RM, this was my sense of humour based on the coincidence of finding an article about the Radical Henry J and your teaser pictures of the car in your post ;-) Not very funny, is it?!

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I got ya...no problem. I understand you now, lol... Actually that comes as a compliment, finding pics of my builds!!! Merry Christmas to you as well!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

The boys in the shop were very busy, really like all the projects (Camaro) & completed builds (Vega)! Nice fade on the 33 Delivery which might needed wheelie bars with all that meat in the rear end. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finished up the Henry J...decided to go with a bit of shinny paint...RM


----------



## Acki

The lemon squeezer looks sweet! Is that a contradiction? 
Anyway, did you add some of your subtle fades on the sides? 

Happy New Year and keep the good work coming! Always inspirational! :nerd:
Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lemon Squeezer, I like that... yea, it's got a darker fade on the bottom, just doesn't show in the pics... Happy New Year on your side of the pond likewise, RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Also, go the Vette detailed and clearcoated...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Working to finalize a sponsor deal for the Nova...RM


----------



## XracerHO

The Vet & Henry J looks GREAT, the Nova is a Wild Wedge & nice looking blown fade in the background! Awesome work. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just cruising along...RM


----------



## Acki

RM, You have been very busy lately. The darted Nova looks pretty aggressive. The Vette is classy. The new example (is it a Ford?) looks very cool :nerd:. Did you wipe the paint off and who donated the engine? Keep em comin> Michael


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just cruising along... After prepping the body, sprayed canned it with a couple of coats Duplicolor red oxide primer, then some black primer. After drying, come back and water sand with some 1000, let dry, then some semi gloss clear lacquer for a top coat sheen...
Hot wheels engine, fits right around the body, will need to do some underneath the engine grinding to fit/clear chassis...RM
2001 Hot Wheels Hot Rods Fiat 500C Red Loose | eBay


----------



## alpink

who doesn't love an enormouse mill in a rat rod?
intense


----------



## Acki

When I hear or read FIAT the image of the FIAT 500 comes up. It used to represent the Italian automaker in the 1950s - 1960s.
In Italy roads are extremely narrow. The Cinquecento used to be the perfect transportation on these roads. Nowadays the sweet little car still brings a smile to face when seen on the roads. Interesting to see that there is an American version of a FIAT.



Acki


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Hot Rod! :thumbsup: Is it one of your resin bodies? Thanks for sharing the view under the engine! Stiil watching for the finished Nova & the cool fade machine (Camaro?) on the hoist! Keep the builds coming, always great inspiration. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No, not one of mine, Jimmie Flintstone body...
If they want ship up north, let me know...RM

Jimmy Flintstone '32 Ford 3 Window Resin Slot Car Body - Fits 4 Gear #34 | eBay


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nothing like what you northern folks get, but we are getting our first snow of the year down this way and 18 degrees came with it, then back up to 60 next week... Good day to work in the shop!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here ya go RL, here's a twofer...both running Aurora 4 gears...
Picked up a cool new sponsor for this season... In fact, hoping to work another deal with them...
The boys wanted to fire it up in the shop...I was afraid the tree could stand it... would be like the "Christmas Vacation" movie... wufffff!!!







And the AW Camaro, I call Shaker... Thanks to GM Parts and Chevy for hanging around...RM


----------



## XracerHO

AWESOME both Nova & Camaro!! Paint, decals & detail. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks & appreciate the assistance if required. We had similar weather & now no snow just very cold. ..RL


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Cheby`s RM, Great work as always! :grin2:


----------



## Acki

I´d reckon the Camaro suggests a Caribbean Theme with turquoise and blue. Is this a result of the changes in the weather >? Both cars are very cool runners indeed! The low angel shot of the Nova revels a nice look of the rear. Very cool! Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's some of that Hot Wheels color changer paint...Starts out all green, but as the engine warms the body up, it turns the paint blue... Overnight it will cool down, turn back green...lol...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And one more Camaro...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great paint scheme on the Camaro & it looks real Fast! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Mr. Belvedere...RM


----------



## LDThomas

Oh my goodness. That is awesome. Love that generation of Mopars.


----------



## XracerHO

SWEET --- That's a Super Stock Dodge, That the Little Old Lady from Pasadena drives!!
(thanks RjAFX not a Dodge but Plymouth -memory failed me)
Can't wait to see this one finished. Is that a an Anglia dragster in the corner? ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a Fiat the boys have been setting up...RM


----------



## alpink

Fiat is gonna need a big block!


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's a Fiat the boys have been setting up...RM


"This" would be Perfect.. For a "Rat-Fink" or "Clix" Driver!!!! :wink2:

Bubba >

Are either body-kits going to be cast?? (Body, Glass, other parts for whatever's??)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

These are resin bodies I bought Bub... no plans to cast them...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finished up the Belvedere in a slick red...RM


----------



## RjAFX

That is sweet and a 1962 Plymouth that would have had a 413 as it's BIG engine, same as Jan & Dean's Little Old Lady's Super Stocked Dodge.


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome finish to Mr. Belvedere (Plymouth) in a slick red & just love the stance! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Finished up the Fiat...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic finish to the Fiat, really like the big rear tires & paint! What driver figure did you use? ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The driver came with the kit...even had the cockpit plate to glue in place...
There's a couple of versions, one has the open top and one's a closed top...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the info & you sure finished a good kit well - Awesome Fiat! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Doing a little testing...RM


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, the shop sure has a master painter & builder!!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This bad boy got it's butt kicked in Texas last weekend on a local track...
Got to do some engine work...
Also gonna need a test track, lol...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some more stuff coming...
Been using the Bob...build 2 or 3 at the same time...zilla method.
Letting the sun do a little baking on some paint...RM


----------



## jimkelsey

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Some more stuff coming...
> Been using the Bob...build 2 or 3 at the same time...zilla method.
> Letting the sun do a little baking on some paint...RM


Incredible painting. You have an appointment amazing talent.


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Often let the sun do a little baking on some paint! Can you send the sun North for awhile, only having rain here since my return! By the way, great paint jobs!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Jeg's is on the way with parts...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Ol' Yeller Delivery with great detailing! ..RL


----------



## finaprint

Scoops..................I could tell a tale about a 454 powerglide Vette that ran like pure crap at low 11's 1/4 mile 120 mph and then the what looked like gangbusters killer hoodscoop removed to drop it the next run into 9.7s at 140 mph. That scoop killed way more than 100 hp. easy. 

Some look super cool and the worst thing to put on the car.


----------

